
Buyer Beware: A Sober Analysis of Mesh Networking-Related Blockchain Whitepapers - daniper
https://inthemesh.com/archive/mesh-whitepapers-blockchain-icos-analysis-ranking/
======
ptroon
Need more people like Althea who don't go the ICO route but focus on building
real products.

